# Toy recommendations



## mialuna (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi! we have a sweet new puppy named Lucy, 7 months old. Lucy has all the usual toys - kong, plush, apple wood sticks, balls, etc... but she really doesn't find these entertaining or interesting. I think kong and nylabone toys are too hard for her. Lucy's favorite chew "toys" are plastic things, like my son's legos and empty water bottles. She can really sink her teeth into them and eventually pull them apart. This, of course, is not what I want for her. Also, she is a shredder - her favorite activity is shredding toilet paper and paper towels. Any recommendations for actual (safe) dog toys that would fit the bill for her interests?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

We find toys tricky too. Our Digby likes something hard to chew and he also loves shredding any sort of paper. We find that softer toys he just tries to shred them. His toy of choice would be a stick to chew, but we have tried to discourage this as he swallows any bits he gets off. I got him a dog toy that looks like a stick and this is the one he seems happiest with- it’s not quite as hard as nylabones. https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...VArDtCh24yQwnEAQYBCABEgKKBvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

The other thing he likes is either an old sock or glove with a knot in it. He tosses them in the air almost with the same action that he shreds tissues. It will be interesting to see if anyone has other good suggestions


----------



## FudgetheCockapoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, my 5 year old cockapoo Fudge is just the same we've been through so many toys, anything soft is just a no go. We now have a better idea of what will work for him and feel anything with a give and resistance makes it difficult for him to bite into e.g. hollow rubber balls, kong reward shell/ball. The newest toy is a Ovo Egg that seems to be doing well as I thought it would be in pieces by now. We've now started to review toys on YouTube (fudgethecockapoo channel name) just to give dog owners a heads up on what will work and what won't, happy to try some if you have any toys in mind.


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

anything Kong, also any toy that is made out of rope only lasts a while.


----------



## odinmagnet (7 mo ago)

What toys are useful for puppies?


----------



## jaymelanyster (7 mo ago)

Chewing toys are best suited, I suppose. These toys are suitable for dogs of all breeds and sizes. They are useful for cleaning teeth, proper formation of jaws and are simply interesting to four-legged people who, as you know, like to chew something. When buying, it is important to pay attention to the absence of unpleasant odors, the strength of the coloring layer, the absence of small, easily gnawed particles. It is better if the toys are made of latex, rubber or vinyl – they are elastic, soft, durable and do not damage the dog's jaws. Also for adult dogs, you can purchase a Football Soccer Tennis Ball Dog Toy Set. Also a great solution.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A whole variety of different toys is best, I use things like kongs and other food toys to occupy them, soft toys to play tuggy with, balls to roll for a bit of chasing and lots and lots that they can chew.


----------

